# plötzlich Speicherzugriffsfehler ! Warum ? Was tun ?



## Bombi (30. April 2003)

Morgen erstmal,

man wat hab' ich 'n dicken Hals. Man Man Man.

Also folgendes : Habe mir xlhtml-0.5 runtergeladen und meine Excedateien erfolgreich auf meiner Suse Linux 8.1 Professional-Distribution umgewandelt. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund will der das jetzt nicht mehr tun, bricht das Programm ab und will mir was von Speicherzugriffsfehler erzählen !!!
Was soll das ? Was will dieser komische Rechner von mir ? Warum hat er das vorher denn gemacht ?

Ich möchte eigentlich behaupten, daß ich nichts verändert habe ! 

Das einzige was ich in einem ganz anderen Verzeichniss gemacht habe, war das ich 2 PHP-Dateien zu 1 zusammen gestrickt habe. Und in dieser PHP-Datei soll das Programm aufgerufen werden. Wird es auch aber die Umwandlung klappt nicht mehr.....

AHHHHHHHHH !!! HILFE !


----------

